

Easter egg: DSL router patch merely hides backdoor instead of closing it - jgillich
http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/04/easter-egg-dsl-router-patch-merely-hides-backdoor-instead-of-closing-it

======
abhigupta
Seems like, one of the lettered agency was involved in this!

